# Your Farm Pets??



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

My family raises double registered miniature horses. We currently have 6

*Matt *: Grey pinto stallion. 31inches tall. The biggest baby ever!

*Spirit* : Silver Dun Gelding.. 3 years old He is my baby! first one to handle him since hours old! <3 32inches 

*Star* : Black roan pinto mare... She is our filly as we will not breed her. She is 4 years old and will be our buggy horse. 32inches

*Butterschotch *: dun mare. She is a drama queen. 32 inches tall and mother of Spirit. 

*Amy: *Black pintoMother of Butter and Star, she is broke to drive and our oldest and tallest horse at 14 years old and 33 3/4 inches tall 

*Moon :* Black pinto piebald mare. 31 inches tall. She is our little barrel looking horse  

Complete herd dispersal of purepred polled hereford cattle.  

Now soo Many barn cats and 3 labs! 

Want a Miniature cow herd!!!!


----------



## Bar3hooves (Dec 4, 2012)

Miniatures are very fun!  My neighbors used to breed them and have about 12 of them. Do you guys drive or get to show them?

*Abbe: *my 6yo Quarter horse mare. She is chestnut with a star, snip and left, hind sock. She is the biggest corn nut ever! But, she is my buddy and loves to go for trail rides. 

*Hens: *4 rhode island reds

*Daisy: *9yo english mastiff

*Miles: *Barn kitty


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

Awe cute, I am actually training Spirit this summer for a buggy and we used to show them but the closest town where they show is 3 hours away. My fiance and I are going to import 3 quarter horse crosses from the states eventually. He is from Colorado so we will be bringing his horse and a couple of his moms from the old ranch


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm not really sure how many chickens we have, but we only have one standard-sized (regular) hen (she's a Brahma) all of the rest are assorted bantams (mini chickens <3) we have a lot of different banty breeds, including: bearded D'uccles, Sebright bantams, Cochins, Bantam Auracaunas, bantam Brahmas, and Sicilian Buttercups, plus a bunch of mixed-breeds. ducks: Indian runner ducks, Buff ducks, Rouen ducks, Muscovy ducks, and Khaki Campbell ducks. those are really our only farm pets, unless you count the cats, which are allowed both indoors & outdoors. (the kitties are Mya, Tumbleweed, Phoenix, and Oscar.)


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow that is sooo many different breeds! Haha


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have 3 horses. I used to breed and show but moved away for 3 years so I cut down on my bunch.
7yo APHA registered mare PV Im Dun Outragously aka "classy" - i bred 2 of my old horses when I was 16 to get her my favorite
32yo standardbred gelding "damion" he was a rescue from the Amish, used to be a buggy horse but when my uncle found him he was skin and bones in the back of their barn. He sold him to my dad when I was a baby and my dad have him to me.
12yo Missouri Fox Trotter mare "angel" my dad bought her as a 2yo and decide he wasn't into horses anymore so he gave her to me a couple years ago.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

meganlbetta said:


> My family raises double registered miniature horses. We currently have 6
> 
> *Matt *: Grey pinto stallion. 31inches tall. The biggest baby ever!
> 
> ...


Cool, another Miniature person! I grew up showing Miniatures. We hit Worlds and Nationals. If you get the Journal one of my driving studs was this years National Grand 32" and U Roadster (he's pictured in the Grands pages). Kinda neat. We've won a lot of World and National Championships, but he is our first Grand.  

We have about 40 minis, and 2 Arabians. My mom grew up in the Arabians, as did my grandfather. We are starting to go back to them .I haven't shown an Arab for about 10 years, but we're hoping to get a National Western Pleasure contender this spring. 

I am jealous you have mini cows. I want a mini cow, and have wanted one for years.


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

That is really cool!!!! We used to go to some of the smaller shows that our club hosted but after a few years it got really expensive. At the time my dad was the only provider while my mom stayed home with us three elementry kids. 

Now that we are all older, I want to take over the breeding and start my own herd. We have a couple horses with Little Kings and Scott creek lines. What is your farm name? We are just a small local farm but one day I want to expand. I dont know if you know of Circle J Ranches, they are in Alberta and have 8 black horse hitch, really cute! 

My fiance's father actually does vacaro horsemanship( Probably spelled it wrong) but its a spanish type of horsemanship and he trains ranch horses, a workhorse that will do anything you ask of him, I want to learn how to do that too!

I did 4-h for 6 years and loved showing the cows, I want to eventually show miniature cows. 


That is really cool to meet a miniature horse person on here!!


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

meganlbetta said:


> That is really cool!!!! We used to go to some of the smaller shows that our club hosted but after a few years it got really expensive. At the time my dad was the only provider while my mom stayed home with us three elementry kids.
> 
> Now that we are all older, I want to take over the breeding and start my own herd. We have a couple horses with Little Kings and Scott creek lines. What is your farm name? We are just a small local farm but one day I want to expand. I dont know if you know of Circle J Ranches, they are in Alberta and have 8 black horse hitch, really cute!
> 
> ...


Our farm is Aces Miniatures. www.acesminis.com We used to advertise heavily and show VERY heavily (late 80s-early 00s). We have been cutting back on showing, and quit breeding in 2009. The horses that are winning are not the type of horses we like. The Shetland Pony is taking back over, which is fine, but if we wanted Shetland's we would have gotten Shetlands when we switched from Arabians after 30 years of Arabian horses. That is one of the things driving us back to the Arabians as well. 

We have a Buckeroo son, a Dandy son and an Orion son as our herd sires (although they are pasture ornaments now LOL). Our mares are a mix of lines. They are all just chilling in the pasture. Although, a few might get pulled out this summer to hit some local shows with my cousins kids. 

I do not know Circle J, but if they show at Nationals or Worlds I have probably seen them. The draft hitch classes have gotten to be a pretty good size.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Forgot to ask. Do you have a website?


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

Ya we did but its currently down  Orions a nice line too, Dont they have a nice line of appys? I hear ya, ours are all in the pasture too, I plan on training my 3 year old gelding for the buggy this summer though. 

We do our local parades with them too. I dressed Spirit up as a rock star, I spiked his mane, sparkled his tail and got a leather jacket over his back with the sleeves pinned together around his neck. I also got a cardboard star and took red hairspray and sprayed around it to leave imprints lol


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh My Goodness!!!!! I just clinked on your site and those images at the beginning are breathtaking!! Is that you driving? I remember seeing that same person in the magazines! 

I love those photos.


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

I noticed your one stallion has Komokos in it. Our mare has Komokos Little King Supreme in her and her mother too


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

meganlbetta said:


> Oh My Goodness!!!!! I just clinked on your site and those images at the beginning are breathtaking!! Is that you driving? I remember seeing that same person in the magazines!
> 
> I love those photos.


Thanks. That is Tammi Jay, an Arabian trainer friend of ours. She decided to train Miniatures for a few years and opened Aces Miniatures Southwest. She ended up going back to the Arabians after a few years. She had several of our horses during that time though. She did not really have the time or facility to do both. I am the blonde in most of the show pictures. The other blonde is my mom (I think she's in a few show pics too). 

We used to advertise really heavily in the World and Journal. But, we have stopped since we are not really breeding or selling anymore. It's too expensive just to do it. 

When your site it up you should send me a link. I LOVE looking at horsie websites. It's fun to see what people are up to with their horses. I have always wanted to do a parade, but my mom won't let me. My horses are all way too hot for that. That's why they win (when they don't take off on me :roll, but it makes it hard to do anything fun outside the ring with them.

Komokos Little King Supreme was a BEAUTIFUL stallion. I liked him better than Buckeroo. Far more correct, just not as fancy. He produced some beautiful mares, and they produced some beautiful foals. If you like the Little King lines, and are looking to add to your herd, you should right now (if you can). Little King is selling most everything. I hear Robin is dealing, and I have heard of them selling horses for WAY less than in the past.


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

Really i didnt know they do really well when they are hot. we have one hot mare and the only reason is she was born the first year we had minis and my brother was born. I would but we are in Canada and not adding anymore to our herd. I always handled our foals since birth and now the last foal we had is my baby. 3 year old silver dun. I actually want him to be my ring barrer for our wedding lol.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

My brother has two ducks, two pot bellied pigs, and a lamb...They are probably gonna eat the pigs though :...(


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

For being potbellies they arent really meant to be meat animals because of their build but maybe some people do  I want a pet pig


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

meganlbetta said:


> For being potbellies they arent really meant to be meat animals because of their build but maybe some people do  I want a pet pig


That's what I said...But he has a humane method for slaughter and everything so whatevs...I just hope he doesn't try and get me to eat it...

My mom said that he told her that in other countries they eat potbellies so idk lol...


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> That's what I said...But he has a humane method for slaughter and everything so whatevs...I just hope he doesn't try and get me to eat it...
> 
> My mom said that he told her that in other countries they eat potbellies so idk lol...


Potbellied pigs were originally bred in some countries for meat purposes. BUT, they are not really eaten here in the US because we tend to view them as a pet. They are actually smarter than a dog, and have a wide range of human like emotions. But in fact, all pigs do have a wide range of emotions and are incredibly intelligent. It all comes down to whether people consider something a pet or food. Its so much easier to be a vegetarian, then you are never conflicted about whether something is a pet or food.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

meganlbetta said:


> Really i didnt know they do really well when they are hot. we have one hot mare and the only reason is she was born the first year we had minis and my brother was born. I would but we are in Canada and not adding anymore to our herd. I always handled our foals since birth and now the last foal we had is my baby. 3 year old silver dun. I actually want him to be my ring barrer for our wedding lol.


You want a hot horse for country, pleasure, park and roadster. You want a calm for horse western and classic. When they come in hot you get motion, speed and power. In most other breeds they choose hot horses, and then they scare them as they go into the ring. They chase them with whips, plastic bags and fire extinguishers. In Saddlebreds they cross the line (in my opinion) sometimes because people have been known to temporary blind their horses with blacked out contacts. 

The same goes for halter, a scared or hot horse will set up better than a calm horse. They will rock back onto their body (so they do not lean), they will give you ears and watch you (because they are trying to figure out what you are doing), and they will give neck (they will reach for something because they are trying to determine if it's scary or not). 

That would be SO cute. I have seen people use minis to pull the bride or the bride and groom, but I have never seen one as part of the wedding party. Are you going to dress him in a suit or anything like that?


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

Neptunes mom, you make a really good point, it can be hard to imagine sometimes how certain animals can be eaten. Finn, as long as its humane its not too bad since they may have bought them for that reason.

when you say for driving styles a hot horse is good, that makes perfect sense. A hot horse in the halter i didnt know would set up like that. I always looked at halter as a dog show in the sense he is 100% focused on your comands and is calm and collected. I learned something new . 

The tennesse walker shows were investigated because some were "soring" where they put chains and soak chemicals into their hooves to make it really painful to stand on so they lifted their feet higher to win. I think it is illegal now.


----------

